# ear forms in!!



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

This is Rocky's smart dog look! That surgical glue is messsssssssy!


----------



## k_sep (Jun 21, 2011)

He's a real cutie! Did you have as much trouble with the glue as you did with the tape?


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Those look good.


----------



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

No these were easy and they stay when he (((((shakes))))) hahaha I almost stuck to him though!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

You did a good job! Did you have some help or do it by yourself? Remember as the edges start to curl in just brush some glue on that part. 60 seconds it is dry enough to hold and 3 minutes or so is totally dry.

Leave them up as long as possible. When they do come out if they fall put them right back in immediately. Sorry if I'm repeating myself.


----------



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

Thank you for the coaching!! I felt so stupid for having so much trouble but the forms and ostomy glue was so easy,messy but easy. I think next time I will let the glue get more tacky before I place them in. I had help. 2 people holding him and helping press the forms in.
I thought 3 wks in 1 out for airing out etc.... I also bought the remover so hopefully when the time comes they will come out easily. I've spent so much on ear supplies....geez


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

3 wks in is good but if they fall don't wait a week to put them in. As soon as they fall (let's keep our fingers crossed they don't  ), put them back in UNLESS the ears look irratated. In that case leave them out a day or so until the ear heals.

Keep us posted!

How old is he????


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

He looks to be about 6 mths old according to her signature.


----------



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

6 mos on Aug 22nd He just finished cutting his molars. Edges are already starting to curl. I am watching and will add glue as needed. so glad they are staying:happyboogie:


----------



## CMorton (Oct 28, 2000)

Can you tell me where you ordered those from?
I have a friend who needs some for her pups and the place I got mine from a few years ago has them on backorder.

Thanks!
Catherine Morton


----------



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

www.caniscallidus.com GSDAlphamom sent the link to me and this is where I ordered from. Ostomy glue as well. I tried the breatheright strips and tape and eyelash glue but this has worked so much better. Good luck! It does seem like the wet weather (we have rain last 2 days!!!) does make the glue not hold as well although it's suppose to be water proof.


----------

